
Why you are not eating real “Chinese food” in Chinese Restaurant? - zanter
https://medium.com/pandayoo/why-you-are-not-eating-real-chinese-food-in-chinese-restaurant-a95ab417b4a7
======
cable2600
Chinese-American food, they had to Americanize it in order to sell to American
people. That means more meat, less spices, and sugar added to make it taste
better. Thai food is the same way, you can't have real Thai food unless you
grew up in Bangkok eating it. American hot and Thai hot are not the same.

